
EFF Sues for Court Orders Requiring Tech Cos to Decrypt Users’ Communications - sinak
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-sues-secret-court-orders-requiring-tech-companies-decrypt-users-communications
======
Raphmedia
There's my monthly reminder to donate to EFF! (Do it too, you even get
stickers and a nice membership card that makes you feels like you are
important!)

~~~
diafygi
[https://eff.org/donate](https://eff.org/donate)

A monthly recurring donation of $19.84 seems appropriate.

------
joesmo
I wish they would just get rid of the FISC. It only serves to create an
illusion that the executive is being checked by the legislative branch.
Basically, it's a loophole in the Constitution. I understand that our
government doesn't give a shit about the Constitution so let's just stop
pretending.

~~~
inanutshellus
There's a fine line between critiquing and trolling.

> I wish they would just get rid of the FISC. It only serves to create an
> illusion that the executive is being checked by the legislative branch.
> Basically, it's a loophole in the Constitution.

This bit here is a good start of a conversation. I could ask you about more
detail, references, what people could do to diminish The Bad Thing, a call-to-
action could ensue... but...

> I understand that our government doesn't give a shit about the Constitution
> so let's just stop pretending.

... this part invalidates every good point you might have had by saying that
no, what has been said is a blasé comment made on an internet forum.

Keep your critiques emotion-free for best effect.

~~~
tremon
_this part invalidates every good point you might have had_

Why should it invalidate the rest? If this were a different topic that would
have been called out as a tone argument. Focus on the content, not the form.

Also, can you provide reliable sources that the executive branch observes the
Constitution with the same reverence as other Americans? Because it sure seems
like they are contorting it into every possible shape they can.

~~~
inanutshellus
Because of the polarization of American politics, the focus has moved away
from progressing the country forward and more about scraping back any and all
losses from one's political opponents.

It's very much like sports, and using self-serving interpretations of laws is
not unlike a professional athlete taking a questionable-but-not-officially-
outlawed performance-enhancing drug[1]. They're playing the game with the
assumption that if they don't someone else will get ahead.

The only fair thing to do is to outlaw the (political equivalent of) their PED
so they're allowed and able to play by the rules.

[1]
[http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/if_y...](http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/if_youre_not_cheating_youre_not_trying/)

------
vox_mollis
The writing is on the wall. If your threat model includes government agencies,
it is only prudent to _assume_ that all commercial providers of encrypted
communications are or will soon be compromised, and conduct operations as
such.

EFF may actually do more good by funding FOSS alternatives to commercial
solutions than by funding lawyers.

~~~
tremon
The FOSS alternatives are of no use if their use and development can be
outlawed.

